# NCVBA's 7th Annual Bicycle Minibike Swap & Show ,Sat. May 6th



## richtrix (Mar 22, 2017)

CAN  YOU BELIEVE IT! .....We will be having our 7th Annual Bicycle and Minibike Swap meet & Show on Saturday, May 6th, 2017 from 9:00am to 4:00pm. This is a inside/outside show with plenty of room and parking. All Bicycles, Minibikes and related items are welcome. There will be show awards and door prizes. There are no fees for spectators, or participants. We will be charging a small fee of $5 per table for sellers to help off-set Show expenses.The Show will be held at 223 The Boulevard Eden, NC...Please plan to attend. Any questions please email or call Richie richtrix@triad.rr.com (336-552-9844) or Tony tpender3@yahoo.com (336-324-9809) Bigger and better every year! See you there!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 24, 2017)

Richie!! I haven't seen you or Tony on here in so long. I wasn't sure if a show would happen. I will definitely be there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2017)

I am looking for an early-mid 70s? Huskee Hill Climber as pictured. Need not be running but want complete. Must be orange as pictured. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## richtrix (Mar 25, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I am looking for an early-mid 70s? Huskee Hill Climber as pictured. Need not be running but want complete. Must be orange as pictured. Thanks, Shawn
> 
> View attachment 440695 View attachment 440696





Come to the swap there will be lots of minis there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2017)

richtrix said:


> Come to the swap there will be lots of minis there.



If I knew for sure that the minibike I'm looking for would be there then I'd consider the 8 hour plus 600 mile round trip! If anyone happens to see one I would appreciate some contact info. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 26, 2017)

Is there a flyer available ? Thanks


----------



## richtrix (Mar 26, 2017)

Sorry no fliers available now.



Sprockets said:


> Is there a flyer available ? Thanks


----------



## richtrix (Mar 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> If I knew for sure that the minibike I'm looking for would be there then I'd consider the 8 hour plus 600 mile round trip! If anyone happens to see one I would appreciate some contact info. Thanks, Shawn




Will do for sure...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2017)

richtrix said:


> Will do for sure...



Thanks. It must be the exact mini-bike in the pictures. These aren't anything special but it was the first motorized two wheel vehicle I ever rode. My Dad bought it for my brothers and me sometime around 1973 I think. V/r Shawn


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 27, 2017)

Cool !  Same day as my birthday.


----------



## richtrix (Mar 27, 2017)

cadillacbike said:


> Cool !  Same day as my birthday.




We Planned it that way


----------



## richtrix (Apr 8, 2017)

BTTT ...Let us know if you plan to attend..........


----------



## cadillacbike (Apr 9, 2017)

I will be there


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 10, 2017)

Been looking for another show to attend, this just might be my fix!


----------



## Sprockets (Apr 27, 2017)

Bikes, minibikes, swap meet, great time to be in North Carolina !


----------



## Sprockets (May 2, 2017)

TTT


----------



## robertc (May 4, 2017)

I'm planning on being there.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## richtrix (May 4, 2017)

Looks like it's going to be a nice day Saturday. Looking forward to a good turn out.


----------



## robertc (May 5, 2017)

Well the tornado that hit Eden during the early morning hours luckily did not affect the show location. Looks like a it will be a beautiful day for sure. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (May 5, 2017)

Gonna miss it this year, have fun everyone!


----------



## Sprockets (May 5, 2017)

Loaded up, heading out, 5+ hour ride, see you there ReTodd! Looking forward to a great day!


----------



## Sprockets (May 8, 2017)

Thanks to Richie and his crew for putting on a great event !  A lot of people and an hole lot of bikes ! I scored some good deals, met and made some new friends and had a blast ! If you missed it, you need to put this one on your calendar for next year !


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2017)

Ok so let's see pics or it didn't happen! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sprockets (May 8, 2017)

Oh it happened,  Maybe Richie or someone else took some pics? If you did, please post them, thanks!


----------

